# ntfs3g

## guije

Ist diese Meldung bedenklich ? Wenn Ja, wie kann ich das ändern?

```
* Messages for package sys-fs/ntfs3g-2010.3.6:

 * 

 * You have chosen to install ntfs3g with the binary setuid root. This

 * means that if there any undetected vulnerabilities in the binary,

 * then local users may be able to gain root access on your machine.

 * 
```

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ich habe noch von keinen Schwachstellen gehört, und suid root ist notwendig, damit normale Benutzer ntfs-3g mounten können. (Edith meint noch oder normale User müssen "sudo" verwenden.)

Zum Abstellen einfach mit dem USE-Flag "-suid" installieren.

----------

## mastacloak

Mit pmount (sys-apps/pmount) kann ich als normaler User auch ntfs3g ohne setuid (gesetzt sind bei mir folgende flags: acl external-fuse hal) mounten. Zunächst nur Wechselfestplatten, aber es können auch fest eingebaute Festplatten gewhitelistet werden.

----------

## tuam

 *guije wrote:*   

> Ist diese Meldung bedenklich?

 

Die Meldung warnt Dich vor folgendem:

Wenn

- es einen noch nicht bekannten Fehler in ntfs3g gibt

- und eine passend manipulierte Festplatte angeschlossen wird (wo soll die schon herkommen?)

Dann ist mit setuid root das ganze System kompromittiert (anderenfalls "nur" der Benutzer)

Auf einem Multi-User-System könnte jemand so einen hypothetischen Fehler in ntfs3g nutzen, um sich das ganze System unter den Nagel zu reißen. Wenn Du den Rechner eh nur allein nutzt, ist die Bedrohung praktisch nicht vorhanden.

FF,

Daniel

----------

## Genone

 *tuam wrote:*   

>  *guije wrote:*   Ist diese Meldung bedenklich? 
> 
> Die Meldung warnt Dich vor folgendem:
> 
> Wenn
> ...

 

Also eine "passende" Festplatte ist dafür nur nötig wenn der Fehler im Code zum auslesen des Dateisystems liegt. Sicherheitsrelevante Lücken finden sich aber meist in der Speicherverwaltung, und um eine solche auszunutzen reicht u.U. schon ein einfacher Aufruf des Programms.

Aber für ein reines Singleuser System ist das ganze in der Tat nicht sonderlich relevant, solange das System ansonsten halbwegs sicher ist (und wenn nicht ist es wahrscheinlich eh egal).

----------

